# 2010 World Field Championships Hungary



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Dave just steamrolled the rest of the shooters in Hungary, he has something like almost a 30 point lead after qualifications and he only shot 2 fours all week!
Congrats to Dave and everyone who competed, its nice to see DC's situation isn't holding him back.:darkbeer:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Congrats to the USA Archers!


ATTN Jarlicker!!!!....copyright infringement.....maybe......:wink:


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

Great news and its great how DC is staying at the top of his game. 

Will Hoyt have to pay him a contingency check for winning with their bow ?


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*cousins set up???*

Anyone know Dave's complete setup for this tournament?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

SNAPTHIS said:


> Anyone know Dave's complete setup for this tournament?


Contender Elite, Doinker Stabs, Sure Loc with Black Eagle, Easton x10 protours, TT spring steel


----------



## Elliott T (Dec 28, 2009)

*Sorry Sean*

I can not believe I missed this Compound Junior Men Gold Medal – Sean ELZA (USA) v Florian OSWALD (GER). Great Job. Awesome guy helped me out when I got started.

Regards
Elliott


----------

